# Celtics offseason



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Post here about the Draft, what the Celtics need to add/subtract in the offseason, who to pursue in trades/free agency, etc.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Official Celtics offseason Ideas/Trades/Free Agents/NBA Draft thread*

If someone could sticky this it would be appreciated. I get the same message when i try to sticky it myself



> Your usergroup is not allowed to perform this action.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Celtics offseason Ideas/Trades/Free Agents/NBA Draft thread*

As a mod I could sticky it, but I just plain don't want to.

What you can do though, is waste your uCash points and sticky it yourself. 

http://basketballboards.net/forum/ushop.php?do=a&aid=12


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: Official Celtics offseason Ideas/Trades/Free Agents/NBA Draft thread*



aquaitious said:


> As a mod I could sticky it, but I just plain don't want to.
> 
> What you can do though, is waste your uCash points and sticky it yourself.
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/ushop.php?do=a&aid=12


It won't let anyone.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Celtics offseason Ideas/Trades/Free Agents/NBA Draft thread*



TAllen42 said:


> It won't let anyone.


Sure it will, I just did it.

"265748" is the thread ID.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Celtics offseason Ideas/Trades/Free Agents/NBA Draft thread*

Dickau and a 2nd rounder for a resigned Speedy Claxton

Raef Lafrentz and Veal for Brian Cardinal and a resigned Lorenzen Wright


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Celtics offseason Ideas/Trades/Free Agents/NBA Draft thread*



Zuca said:


> Dickau and a 2nd rounder for a resigned Speedy Claxton
> 
> Raef Lafrentz and Veal for Brian Cardinal and a resigned Lorenzen Wright


I'd do the first one, but I doubt NO/OK would. I wouldn't do the second one. Cardinal has a worse contract than Veal.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Celtics offseason Ideas/Trades/Free Agents/NBA Draft thread*



BostonBasketball said:


> I wouldn't do the second one. Cardinal has a worse contract than Veal.


I don't think so. Cardinal is a better overall player than Veal, definitely.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: Official Celtics offseason Ideas/Trades/Free Agents/NBA Draft thread*



Zuca said:


> I don't think so. Cardinal is a better overall player than Veal, definitely.


He's also a great defender; something the C's have been looking for.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Celtics offseason Ideas/Trades/Free Agents/NBA Draft thread*

A solid respectable veteran presence preferably at the PG spot


----------



## sohail (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Celtics offseason Ideas/Trades/Free Agents/NBA Draft thread*

get murcus williams from uconn
great pg


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Official Celtics offseason Ideas/Trades/Free Agents/NBA Draft thread*

sign yuta tabuse


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Celtics offseason Ideas/Trades/Free Agents/NBA Draft thread*



whiterhino said:


> A solid respectable veteran presence preferably at the PG spot


I agree, then we just move Delonte over to the SG he is. 
We need a solid floor general.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Official Celtics offseason Ideas/Trades/Free Agents/NBA Draft thread*

We cannot sign anyone (well, we could use the MLE, but the owners wouldn't go for it) and I doubt we trade for a point guard.

We need a point guard who can shoot, play great on-ball defense, limit turnovers, and create off the dribble. Our team does not run through our point guards. It runs through Paul Pierce. We do not need a "true" point guard.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Official Celtics offseason Ideas/Trades/Free Agents/NBA Draft thread*



Premier said:


> We cannot sign anyone (well, we could use the MLE, but the owners wouldn't go for it) and I doubt we trade for a point guard.
> 
> We need a point guard who can shoot, play great on-ball defense, limit turnovers, and create off the dribble. Our team does not run through our point guards. It runs through Paul Pierce. We do not need a "true" point guard.


that ruins my hopes for yuta tabuse


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Official Celtics offseason Ideas/Trades/Free Agents/NBA Draft thread*

Tabuse will sign for the minimum, if any team wants to give him a shot.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Official Celtics offseason Ideas/Trades/Free Agents/NBA Draft thread*



Premier said:


> We cannot sign anyone (well, we could use the MLE, but the owners wouldn't go for it) and I doubt we trade for a point guard.
> 
> We need a point guard who can shoot, play great on-ball defense, limit turnovers, and create off the dribble. Our team does not run through our point guards. It runs through Paul Pierce. We do not need a "true" point guard.


That leaves Chauncey Billups and Jason Terry. :biggrin:


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Celtics offseason Ideas/Trades/Free Agents/NBA Draft thread*

I was more thinking that it would help set Paul up better. 
And possibly take a little pressure off him, so he can have an even better year next year. 
But I see your point.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Official Celtics offseason Ideas/Trades/Free Agents/NBA Draft thread*

Pierce is not an off-the-ball player, like Vince Carter. Even with Antoine, Pierce pretty much dominated the ball...and for just cause.


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

i dont know about anyone else but im starting to believe the Celtics are going to draft a big man, if they keep their pick. with the hiring of Clifford Ray, it looks to me that the celtics are putting a lot of effort into developing front court players. Why utilize that effort solely on our current post players? I'm thinking that if we stay at the 7 spot in the draft, Patrick O'Bryant will be the best big man available. From what i have been reading (http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1302 ) it looks like O'Bryant could have a bright future in the NBA if he realizes his apparent potential. 

Personally, i dont know how to feel about O'Bryant. At first, i wanted nothing to do with him. I wrote him off as another no-heart type (BLOUNT ack!!) that seems to only perform when money is on the line. Now, after reading, im kind of excited about him. though i'm sure the excitement will wear off in a day or so, articles like that seem to be geared to create hype. It truly seems, at least if you look at the list of players the Celts are bringing in, that we are gonna go with a point, O'Bryant, or we are going to shop the pick (this is based on the ammount of lower tier talent that we are inviting and the ammount of PG and PF/C we are currently inviting). If i ran the team, I'd send Red out to the Draft Lottery and hope some of the old magic comes back and we win the lottery and get to draft the player of our choice. Certainly this year isn't the best year to have the first pick, but it is definetly a better trade piece than a 7th pick, if we want to go that route. It would certainly make acquiring KG/JO easier if we could offer the 1st overall pick plus Jefferson and others, if the celts want to go that way. 

My last personal observation is that i want one thing for the Celtics: Wins. If we can obtain them through trades, the draft, or FA then great. If it makes more sense to stay young and win later, rather than sell the farm for a chance now then cool. As long as the Celtics can make winning a habit again, i will be excited. I guess after all this I am not completely sold on O'Bryant haha! Unless, of course, Clifford Ray can guarantee O'Bryant can become a worthy use of the 7th pick.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Let's note that we have about a 19% shot of getting a top three pick in the lottery.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> Let's note that we have about a 19% shot of getting a top three pick in the lottery.




with which we would most likely take the biggest bust in the last 10 years adam morrison...something in me almost hopes we dont get a top 3 pic just so im sure i dont have to look at morrison in a celtics uniform


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> Let's note that we have about a 19% shot of getting a top three pick in the lottery.


Crazier things have happened. I'm not really sure where we should go this offseason. I'll be just as suprised as anyone on draft night.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Premier said:


> Let's note that we have about a 19% shot of getting a top three pick in the lottery.


The draft lottery will take place on my birthday this year. I'm not sure whether that's a good omen or bad.



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> with which we would most likely take the biggest bust in the last 10 years adam morrison...something in me almost hopes we dont get a top 3 pic just so im sure i dont have to look at morrison in a celtics uniform


Even at seven they might get stuck with him (because Portland has the best odds of landing in the top 3 and they've suddenly stopped talking about Adam Ant).


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

not if they don't pick him they aren't stuck. I'd hate to see Morrison in green. uke:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

And with the 7th pick in the 2006 draft the Boston Celtics pick...Randy Foye.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Foye would be a good pick.

A reach...but he'll be a solid player.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The lottery is tonight. Happy birthday E.H. Let's hope it brings something nice to Celtics nation. :cheers: or else...:starwars:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#7 it is...


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

Dont know if the lottery is going to effect our situation for the better or worse:

1. Raptors
2. Bulls
3. Bobcats
4. Blazers
5. Hawks
6. T'Wolves
7. Celtics

originally, i was thinking the raptors would choose a point. now that they won the lottery, i dont think they will go that direction unless they want to reach. though i still think the Hawks could go with a point, so that could leave us with someone like Roy, Bargnani, Gay, etc. Honestly, i'm glad that we dont have the pressure of choosing the 1st pick. Not that i'm saying i wouldnt want the 1st pick, it would be nice to have the pick of the litter, its just that im comfortable allowing other teams to make the choices (mistakes?) that leave us with our pick. maybe i'm just spoiled after these recent years (Jefferson, Green) and past ones (Paul at 10) but i'm confident we can get a player who will help us in some shape or form.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

#6 looks to be a much more favouable spot than #7, at this point.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> #6 looks to be a much more favouable spot than #7, at this point.


The fact that we lost it on a coin toss makes it only worse.

On the other hand, I saw we trade the pick for next years 1st rounder.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

strangely enough, i agree with aqua.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> #6 looks to be a much more favouable spot than #7, at this point.



i knew we should have tanked that last game against miami...watch its gonna come back to bite us in the ***


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

And the pessimism begins - and we have not even drafted a guy yet! #7 looks better than #8...

Here's some optimism (I know not too popular):

Here are three reasons why the C's will get a very good player if they choose to keep the pick:

1. Danny Ainge. 
2. Danny Ainge (it's worth repeating) and 
3. No. 7s have been lucky - all recent No. 7s have been good to excellent NBA players

2005 - Charlie Villeneuva - Toronto
2004 - Luol Deng - Chicago
2003 - Kirk Hinrich - Chicago
2002 - Nene - Denver
2001 - Eddie Griffin - Houston (who traded a bunch of picks to get him, if I recall)
2000 - Chris Mihm - Chicago (very weak draft)
1999 - Rip Hamilton - Washington
1998 - Jason Williams - Sacramento
1997 - Tim Thomas - New Jersey (weak draft)
1996 - Lo Wright - LA Clippers (AW goes at No. 6 )

Lucky #7 baby! Bring on draft day.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

If Bargnani's available....:angel:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

XtaZ606 said:


> If Bargnani's available....:angel:


How much Bargnani video have you actually watched?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Bargnani looks very good, actually.

Causeway, I'm just stating that I feel that there is a drop-off between the talent projected to go in the top six and the rest of the players.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

yes he does. Gee DWest i don't know, i haven't been to Italy in a while.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Premier said:


> Causeway, I'm just stating that I feel that there is a drop-off between the talent projected to go in the top six and the rest of the players.


could be. but the reality is until the day of the draft who knows how it'll play out as far as who ends up where. but I hear you.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Yeah.

Stranger things have happened. It's too bad Layden and Babcock aren't running their respective franchises and have been replaced by a GM who is apt at drafting talent (Isiah) and a Colangelo.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Premier said:


> I'm just stating that I feel that there is a drop-off between the talent projected to go in the top six and the rest of the players.


I don't think there really is a standout in this draft. No matter where we pick we're looking at roleplayers. Ty Thomas could get beyond that, but let's be honest, he has no offensive game at all. Aldridge could be good, but if there's anyone that's the reincarnation of Pervis "Out of Service" Ellison, it's him. Years down the road I would be completely unsurprised if Shawne Williams or Randy Foye turned out to be the best players of the pool.


----------

